# Marine NCO blank



## Jdubfudge (Nov 23, 2016)

Can anyone help point me in the direction of who sells a blank that is blue and has a red line, similar to the blood stripe on our dress blue trousers. I saw this blank being sold online, but now I can't remember who sells it. 

I have one of my Marines who is next in line for promotion to corporal and should be promoted in January. So I want to make him an NCO bullet pen. 

Or if some could make me a segmented blank at a reasonable offer, that would work too. I'd be interested in purchasing multiple ones too, maybe 10 if the price is good. In the Marines, we have a tendency to cherish small items, such as coins, patches, random uniform items from foreign militaries we work with, so I think a bullet pen with the blood stripe would be a great gift to newly promoted NCOs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 23, 2016)

Wish I could help.  However, it is a great gesture on your part.
Gordon


----------



## keithncsu (Nov 23, 2016)

Nv woodworks sells an acrylic that is blue with a red stripe. Just Google him to find his website.


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 23, 2016)

NV Woodwerks-Custom Alumilite turning blanks, and resin casting education


----------



## tomtedesco (Nov 23, 2016)

Semper Fi!


----------



## Jdubfudge (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes! NV Woodwerks was the site. Thank you everyone for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

